# Lets Thank Dan (DASH) by Buying from his Facebook Page...



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Dan https://www.facebook.com/dashmotorsports?ref=br_tf


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Dan
Your the Man.
Thank You for all you do for the Hobby.

gt40


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*T-dash Evo*

Any word the upcoming T-dash evo Chassis?


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

thanks dan, i love the dashjet chassis and you make some great body styles also. we have no real hobby stores around here so i needed a place to get all my stuff and you have made it very easy and affordable.:wave:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

John
I got to say, there are not very many HOBBY Store anywhere any more.
I was in INDY 2 weeks ago and found a add for a good size slot car selling store.:freak:
so spent a half hour driving over there and they closed up last year and the new owners kept the name and now they sell furniture.:wave:
I'm going to buy all my chasses and parts for them from DASH for sure.:thumbsup:
I've spent so many hours looking for hobby shops that sell HO Cars and parts
the ones around here have a few Mega G's tune up parts and some track
but that's it.
Don't get me wrong I love my AFX/Racemaster's cars but if you want anything but stock tires or shoes FOR GET ABOUT IT.

ANYBODY that's supports this great HOBBY Gets my money.
gt40


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Hobby shops come and go, ALWAYS call ahead if you intend to visit a hobby shop that you are not familiar with. The few shops in my area that used to sell slot cars have greatly reduced their selections.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Dash Motor Sports*

Dan had listed about 80 chassis with prototype chassis' with armatures from 16 to 1.5 ohms. I was waiting till pay day to buy some, but noticed they are now all gone. Did any one on this board buy any of the lower ohm armature how did they run? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Dash Evo Chassis*

Any more word on the new Dash Evo chassis? I know Dan is concerned about the new FCC regulation but in Kit form that might be a way around the issue.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

dtomol said:


> Any more word on the new Dash Evo chassis? I know Dan is concerned about the new FCC regulation but in Kit form that might be a way around the issue.


I HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING BUT DAN HAS 2LAM OR TRILAM CHASSIS AVAILABLE ON HIS FACEBOOK STORE...
WHY NOT STOP BY AND PURCHASE A FEW WHILE THEY ARE AVAILABLE..
DASH MOTORSPORTS STORE


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought 6 2-lam ones. oh joy!!!!


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

That's awesome super8man...

DASH MOTORSPORTS STORE


----------

